# Hemoglobin (hct) home test kit



## sd202 (Aug 25, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/Healthcaretu...ywords=hemoglobin+meter&qid=1629892373&sr=8-3

Does anyone use one of these (or any home hemoglobin test kit)?
Looks interesting but not sure of accuracy...

The are also lipid test kits out there for about $250 that is like to get but would like actual user input before purchase.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 27, 2021)

I know when I used home test kits for Lipids, maybe 15+ years ago, hey were not accurate. (Finger-prick, etc). Those (and these hemoglobin ones) might be better these days.


----------



## MonkMode (Sep 8, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/56tVvWFXY9ZKb9CW42JcgNt/should-i-check-my-cholesterol-levels-at-home

Looks like cholesterol testing not as accurate.


----------



## koolio (Sep 8, 2021)

My hemoglobin was 18.9 this morning...I had blood work done by my doctor last week....I have been in the 18 range for years...he wrote me a script for a phlebotomy...500 ccs every 2 weeks...sounds like fun...


----------



## squatster (Sep 12, 2021)

Normal hemoglobin counts are 14 to 17 gm/dL (grams per deciliter) your not real high if I'm not mistaking. I'm surprised the doc didn't suggest a special diet. Off juice it should go down also
Dehydration can do it also
So many things affect it in our life style


----------



## koolio (Feb 11, 2022)

I tested at 17.1 in December the day of a donation...I will donate again on 2/17/22...I've been off everything since October 1...


----------



## Badmoki (Feb 15, 2022)

My hemo is always a little high and I can't donate (don't ask haha)---Curious about the script for phlebotomy Koolio


----------



## koolio (Feb 17, 2022)

Just got back from blood donation...hemo is down to 15.6...moral of my story is get off AAS and do a couple of donations...


----------



## koolio (Feb 17, 2022)

Badmoki said:


> My hemo is always a little high and I can't donate (don't ask haha)---Curious about the script for phlebotomy Koolio


You need a script from a doctor for a phlebotomy...also they will charge you $ for the service...it was $50 a while back...


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jul 3, 2022)

squatster said:


> Normal hemoglobin counts are 14 to 17 gm/dL (grams per deciliter) your not real high if I'm not mistaking. I'm surprised the doc didn't suggest a special diet. Off juice it should go down also
> Dehydration can do it also
> So many things affect it in our life style


Going off your gear won't "make it go down", it's still in your body. You need to go off and donate, or phlebotomy. TRT doses will require the need for blood donations. You should donate blood anyway if you can, it grows back, and blood alone saves more lives in the emergency rooms than anything else.


----------

